# Illusion: Grotesque faces



## CaptainCool (Jul 10, 2011)

this video is pretty interesting and shows off a rather new kind of optical illusion:

[video=youtube;wM6lGNhPujE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM6lGNhPujE[/video]

if you keep your eyes on the cross in the middle the flashing faces will start to look more and more grotesque!
the faces arent altered, you can watch each individual face but once you start staring at the cross again they will appear as deformed.
very creepy^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a sucker for illusions and this is awesome ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm a sucker for illusions and this is awesome ^^


 
its also some pretty good nightmare material XD some of those faces look like god damn uruk hai! :O


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 11, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> some of those faces look like god damn uruk hai! :O


 
About half of them did.
SOME OF THEM HAD NO FACES!!

That is one good illusion, thanks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2011)

Yay, imma go have some nightmares naow 
But seriously, this is epic.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2011)

i think its amazing how we can screw with the brain like that^^ just give it an unusual or unnatural situation and you get epic results like this.
screwing with the vision is always the best in this regard. i also like those glasses that make you see everything upsaide down. wear them for 2 weeks and you see normally again, take them off and everything is upside down because the brain got used to the glasses  i love it!
but from all optical illusions that i have seen so far this one is probably the best because the result is so very drastic. some of these faces dont even look human anymore!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2011)

They were all just ugly anyway. :U


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> They were all just ugly anyway. :U


 
ok, granted but you gotta admit that its pretty impressive that they became even uglier :V


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2011)

Ha, I cheated, I crossed my eyes like I do with 3d vids.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

Did it even change the results?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Did it even change the results?


 
yeah, if you cross your eyes even a little bit the effect doesnt occur at all^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

Must try this now.
Edit: I just tried. Like in 3d vids. They're still ugly :V


----------

